# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  LAuberge de la Reine Blanche - Paris

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I had a great dinner tonight on the Isle Saint Louis. Our reservation was a little later than usual for us and the quaint restaurant is dimly lit and romantic...but the food was supberb. Please pardon the dark photos.

From Dan:


Tonight (5/14/12) we ate at a charming restaurant, LAuberge de la Reine Blanche on the Isle Saint-Louis. This mostly residential island, near the Isle de la Cite, with the famed Notre-Dame, is one of the oldest parts of Paris. Our restaurant was intimate, and comfortable, with dozens of pieces of doll-house furniture and old clocks on the walls. For an appetizer Jim had brochettes des escargots, snails in puff pastry and a Roquefort sauce. Dan enjoyed a home-made foie gras. Dans main dish was a white fish in a cream sauce, situated on a bed of rice. Jim ate the delicious special, a parmentier with potatoes and salmon. Our bottle of wine was a Domaine Montrose, which combined syrah and cabernet grapes to perfection. Jim ordered a classic crème brulee for dessert, while Dan had a special selection of three tartes: pear, lemon and chocolate. The food was simple for Paris, but very fresh and delicious. The restaurant was full, a good sign, and it was fun to later walk back to St-Germain des Pres, from the Isle Saint-Louis, passing through the Latin Quarter near the Sorbonne. At dinner we enjoyed talking to a couple from California; they had rented an apartment for a month on the Isle Saint-Louis and the husband was an artist who painted small pictures, outside, during the day. Dan had fun, as another artist, talking to this fellow artist, though his wife was very quiet; both savored the wonderful life of living for a short time in the French capital. Tomorrow, its on to Strasbourg in Alsace. Dan

----------


## amyb

Your shared time in Paris has been delightful-thanks again Jim and Dan

----------


## GramChop

I echo Amy's sentiment, Jim.  I have thoroughly enjoyed your reports and photos.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks Amy and Missy...it's fun to share the enjoyable experiences here. Have a look at my blog for more details about our trip...
http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Jim

----------


## GramChop

I've been following your blog for a few days now and find myself anxiously awaiting every meal and stop!

----------

